# TiVo Stream Issues



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Here is an interesting problem I am running into. I am able to stream SOME shows from my XL4. And when I try to stream others, I get an error that the clip could not be played. The Stream setup went fine. I am not sure if the format is different on some shows, or if the programs are copy protected. 

Or perhaps the clips are corrupted in some way.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What cable system are you using? What channel are these recordings from? I don't think the Stream works with channels that use H.264 encoding yet. Only a few cable systems use H.264, and usually only on a handful of channels, so that limitation wont effect many people but you might be one of the few.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have you tried repeatedly? Lately I've had errors sometimes (and I even changed my network to remove a WiFi bridge that I know is not officially supported).. but if I try again, it works..


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I just received an email, verifying that in fact the local channels are MPEG2, while the cable channels are indeed MPEG4. That seems to be the issue at hand. Now to find out when the Stream will support MPEG4.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What provider are you using?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Cincinnati Bell Fioptics.


----------

